# antec 1200 w/ corsair h50



## Nailezs (Dec 21, 2009)

ok guys, so today i go to switch my computer inards from my old thermaltake x3 so my new antec 1200 w/ a corsair h50.
imagine my frustration when i realize that the radiator will not fit w/o taking off one of the rear exhaust fans. 
should i just go ahead and use both of the rear exhasut fans in a pnp config, leaving that 1 gaping "hole", and just depending on the inc air flow for proper ventilation?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 21, 2009)

I suggest every H5O user to use a push/pull configuration. That tiny rad needs all the air available.


----------



## SnoopKatt (Dec 21, 2009)

Can't those use 2 fans? You should be able to attach it to one of the top fans and then put the included fan on the other side.


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 21, 2009)

the problem is that the 2 exhasut fans are right on top of eachother. it doesnt leave room for the top and bottom of the radiator - nor is there room to mount it sideways. i would have to remove on of the exhaust fans and put it on the other side of the radiator, hecne the resulting push pull config.

im asking if i should go ahead and do that and leave that giant spot where there would be no fan, and just depend on the intake fans to push the air out instead of having that other exhaust fan ppushing it out


----------



## SnoopKatt (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm looking at both the case and the H50, and if the radiator is just on top of the fan, the little reservoir might block part of the top or bottom fan, but you shouldn't have to remove either. It'll look weird inside, but it should still work.


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 21, 2009)

i thought of that, but then it would just be a pull config.
however, i didnt think of that with another fan pushing lol. wow, i feel stupid 

anyone know where i can find screws long enough to go thru my case, thru the fan, and into the radiator?
think local hardware store would have them?

btw, u guys rock


----------



## SnoopKatt (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah the whole kit should come with a fan, so you shouldn't need to buy a new one.
As for the screws, you don't need a giant long one. Just buy small ones and connect them at each point. It'll be a bit awkward to do, but it's manageable.


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 21, 2009)

im leery about using the corsair fan as the push fan because i dont know how many cfm its rated for - i dont want more pushing than pulling or vice versa.
do you think that would matter?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2009)

Use both the fans from the rear of the antec on the rad, as they match, then replace the bottom fan for the case with the Corsair...problem solved!


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 21, 2009)

wow, im stupid, you guys rock.  

i guess no breakfast and lots of frustration didnt help my thinking ability either haha


----------

